# Raid 1 mit mdadm erstellen



## SuperSonik (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde gerne ein RAID 1 mit mdadm erstellen.
Allerdings gibt es zwei Schwierigkeiten:
-Ich muss das Raid im laufenden Betrieb erstellen 
-die Systempartition muss ebenfalls in den Raid - Verbund

Leider habe ich auf den Rechner nur per ssh Zugriff und jemand anderes hat bereits das Betriebssystem (debian 4.0) auf der ersten Platte installiert. Leider mit nur 2 Partitionen:
- eine Swap
- und eine Große mit dem Rest (oh man )

Ich muss jetzt das Raid einrichten. Dabei habe ich jedoch nicht die Möglichkeit zwischendurch Bootdisks oder ähnliches zu benutzen.
Wenn es geht würde ich gerne auch gleich das System etwas sinnvoller partitionieren.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas? Oder ein gutes Tutorial. Ich habe nur Anleitungen gefunden die das Ganze mit den älteren raidtools durchführen.

Und noch eine Frage habe ich: Kann grub mit /dev/md0 als Bootpartition umgehen.
Irgendwo stand das ginge nicht. Was macht man in diesem Fall?

Ok, vielen Dank schon mal an alle.
Gruß,
    SuperSonik


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Du von einem RAID (kein Hardware-RAID, das ist transparent und laeuft ohne Extras), LVM oder einer verschluesselten Root-Partition booten willst brauchst Du eine separate Partition fuer /boot die ausserhalb des RAID/... liegt. Dort liegt der Kernel welcher dann vom Bootloader gestartet wird, und eine InitRD (oder ein im Kernel integriertes InitRamFs) welche dann das RAID/... vorbereitet und dann das eigentliche System startet.

Wie Du nun aber das laufende System auf ein RAID migrierst ist eine andere Frage, und leicht zu beantworten duerfte sie nicht sein.


----------



## SuperSonik (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte hier von einer Möglichkeit mit den alten raidtools2 gelesen und hatte gehofft man könnte das mit mdadm ähnlich machen.
Gruß,
     Sonik


----------

